# Cavs @ Blazers | Game # 44 | 1/30/08



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 44*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(24-19) @* *Portland Trailblazers** (26-18)*

_*Wednesday, January 30, 2008*_
*Time:* 6:00pm PT, 9:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Rose Garden*, Portland, Oregon










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> The Portland Trail Blazers have cooled off after an impressive run in December. The Cleveland Cavaliers, meanwhile, are rolling along as the end of January nears.
> 
> Cleveland looks to win five straight on the road for the first time in nearly 10 years Wednesday when it meets a Portland team that has one of the best home records in the NBA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good start, but we missed some defensive rebounds there on that possession after the timeout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice *** dunk by LeBron. Damn.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap Gooden is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Holy crap Gooden is TERRIBLE.


Yeah...he is.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes and Gooden cannot be trusted, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Both teams shooting really poorly right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Meh, I hate that call. Z is just standing there and gets called for a foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I really don't like the Newble starting experiment.

Blazers are starting to heat up, we still can't hit a shot to save our lives.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If we can survive the storm, we'll be ok. 

Of course, we still have Hughes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My GOD our offense is terrible. Everyone is just standing there. How does Mike Brown get away with this?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally Gibson hits a shot. Man were we cold that quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Really, it's absolutely stunning to me how this team has managed to do so well with really only about 3 or 4 good players. 

Everyone outside of LBJ, Z, AV, and Gibson is junk.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden looked like he was pressing early. Hopefully when he comes back in he'll be settled down. I didn't realize he'd only scored 1 point in the previous 2 games. That's probably why he's pressing.

Going to need to force the Blazers into some misses. But right now this is basically like playing Phoenix. Going to need to pick things up offensively.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson is awesome.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, Simmons just got abused by Channing Frye. I think we found out why Simmons hasn't been playing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice boxout by Lebron there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually quite like the lineup with the 2 shooters out there. It really spreads the offense for Lebron to do his thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

With the way the Blazers are shooting, Lebron could get 20 rebounds tonight!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Oh man, Simmons just got abused by Channing Frye. I think we found out why Simmons hasn't been playing.


I like some of what I see from Simmons. He has the athleticism to be effective with Lebron. Mike Brown just needs to teach him defensive principles. Not sure who I like more between him and Dwayne Jones. Probably Jones, just because of how relentless he is in going after rebounds.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> With the way the Blazers are shooting, Lebron could get 20 rebounds tonight!


It sure seems like he's focusing on it more tonight, huh?

Maybe he's trying to pick up the slack for AV's absence. Incredible to think that he has the ability to put up his own production and STILL pick up slack.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man is Greg Oden lucky or what? The first overall pick is going to such a good young team who just so happens to have a huge hole at his position.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, what a bull**** makeup call.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, amazing how this team is just not good at all without Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah the Blazers are going to be ridiculous next year. Even if all Oden gives them is rebounding and shotblocking. But I think Oden is going to be a once in a lifetime player. And he's going to be in the perfect situation. The Blazers don't need to make any moves. Just play him with all those athletic shooters.

They were talking about Rudy Fernandes earlier. Why do the Blazers have all of these good young shooters and guards? And we only have one? How come teams like Golden state and Portland are hogging all of the wing players in the league!

We just need one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our offense so painful, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Gooden is the king of soft fouls for the And-1.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No wonder we have no chance of making any trades with anyone. lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know, no wonder Damon got frustrated at the beginning of the year because he wasn't in the rotation. He's one of the only guys on the team who can shoot. I find myself wishing he was in the game now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good to see some fire from Mike Brown there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh wonderful, Lebron limping a bit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

eesh. Doesn't look serious for Lebron, probably just wanted to go and get treatment since it was so close to halftime. Obviously the Cavs would be lottery bound if he gets injured.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> eesh. Doesn't look serious for Lebron, probably just wanted to go and get treatment since it was so close to halftime. Obviously the Cavs would be lottery bound if he gets injured.


Yeah I didn't think it looked bad either.

Of course, I thought the same thing when he got injured in the Pistons game, too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Looks like a sprained ankle. He's back in for now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha.. .they're saying it's not Larry's night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew's jumper is broke. It doesn't even look like the same shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Really painful game to watch. Absolutely nobody else is stepping up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did Larry dribble around and almost turn it over for 10 seconds before calling a timeout?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if any of these portland guards are available?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Maybe that'll get Drew going.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Really late call there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes dunked again. Weird.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

WHAT was Larry doing?!?!

Why is he still in the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron struggling to get foul calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think the official on our side of the ball decided to call it a night at halftime.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wish we had some of those shots against the Wizards back right now 
Can't get anything to go down tonight.

And where is the rebounding?! The second chance points for the Blazers are insane. They aren't that good a rebounding team. We are. Drew can struggle on offense all he wants. But if he's not rebounding, then he shouldn't be out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does Bruce Bowen never get called for that foul???


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Lebron IS this team.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

even quarter if bron gets hot we can win this


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense has kept us in it. Dwayne Jones is stabalizing our defense finally. I think Brown will stick with him until Z has to come back in. Surely we won't see Gooden again tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and does anything think the trading deadline has anything to do with Gooden's poor play of late? He always tends to play bad this time of the year. And I think it's from having been traded so many times when he was young. I don't think he's a player who does well with his name in trade rumors.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, just when we need Gooden to play well to raise his value a bit, we just completely lose everything from him. Jesus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Oh and does anything think the trading deadline has anything to do with Gooden's poor play of late? He always tends to play bad this time of the year. And I think it's from having been traded so many times when he was young. I don't think he's a player who does well with his name in trade rumors.


He's not a player that handles any kind of adversity well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Lebron should start flopping on offense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dwayne Jones's FT shooting looks good today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We see where Dwayne Jones struggles by failing to box out Pryzbilla.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just a sloppy pass by Z there. Get your head in the game man.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This 10 point lead feels like a mile.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> This 10 point lead feels like a mile.


Lebron's gotta go 1 on 5 for us to have any chance of scoring. His back must be damn tired.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Just a sloppy pass by Z there. Get your head in the game man.


I don't think the team has been focused all night. Even Lebron when you look at his free throws and some of the shots he's not finishing. I think the 3 nights in LA or whatever probably weren't the best thing for this team. And of course we'll be hungover tomorrow in Seattle. We need to win that to salvage our trip. It's frustrating to drop these games now that we're finally back up the standings. But our lineup has been completely torched with Varejao going down. Our bench unit is no longer cohesive at all.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

ESPN and Yankees stuff. Still talking about that damn cap.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

****ing retarded piece of **** sergio raked lebrons left hand


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, having 2 of the top 6 rotation guys out and having 2 others being Larry Hughes and Drew Gooden is just brutal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Did Joel just jump into a crowd and flail his arms and get the call? weak.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a bull**** call against Z. What are we supposed to do?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus ****ing christ.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We can't get a break. Every bounce seems to go against us.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wait, Gooden is back in the game. Why??? He's done NOTHING tonight. 

Our small lineups have been working in the 4th. Why go away from that?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Clutch $$$$


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with another big 3. Go James!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron wants to steal this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8-0 run by the Cavs and they're right back in it.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

well what an interesting break we were down by 11 like 20 seconds ago lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> 8-0 run by the Cavs and they're right back in it.


If we win, I say everyone on the team should donate their check to Lebron.

Then again, they probably should all the time, lol.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

HUGE block


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice block Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Bron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's catching fire from 3-point land.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Holy **** Hes On Fire


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron again!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

DAMN that 3 looked down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man that one was in and out.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** this is gonna down to the wire


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy *** game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron just can't buy a foul there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron can win this lebron you can ****ing do it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

83-82 Blazers - 4.9 seconds left - Cavaliers ball.

Cavs fans must go crazy the way these Cavs games always seemingly go down the wire.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, this will be a heartbreaker if we lose. Good game I guess, though.

It'll almost be sad that the rest of this team could play this bad and we can win though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

4.9 seconds left and the Cavs call time out. Both teams missed what would have been huge shots had they fell down (Portland's 3-ball and LeBron's drive).


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn a game winning shot fro bron would be SOO sweet


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How about we actually get the ball to Lebron this time?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He got it!!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hell Yes Lebron!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh my, another fan taunt game, lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. How easy was that? This game is over.

The fans should know that they shouldn't piss LeBron off. Didn't they learn from the Toronto game?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

MVP hOW MUCH MORE CAN HE DO MVP HES UUN HUMAN!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

First Toronto, now Portland. LeBron's destruction of hecklers continues. Crush all hecklers - show no mercy and take no prisoners!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I get awesome fantasy stats from LeBron. Hooray.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what A HUGE win lebron another HUGE national tv apperance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

M-V-P

All these other guys are just pretenders. Everyone in the arena knew Lebron was getting the ball. They knew he was driving to the basket. And they still couldn't stop him. Not Detroit in the playoffs. Not the Wizards in the playoffs. Not the Blazers today. He really is quite good.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

LMAO!! i love lebron dont mess with him


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow. wat a killer. nonchalantly laid it up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just noticed on the replay that it looked like LeBron traveled on that last play...what do you guys think?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And Lebron abuses another heckler.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I just noticed on the replay that it looked like LeBron traveled on that last play...what do you guys think?


I didn't see it, but if it happened I am sure we'll never hear the end of it. 

Oh well, I'm just happy we got a win we didn't deserve.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I just noticed on the replay that it looked like LeBron traveled on that last play...what do you guys think?


I think it was because of the jerkiness of the move. If they call that as a travel, then they should call traveling on Ginobilli everytime he drives. That was a european move. He kind of slowed up on that last step, and then lept laterally with it. It looked weird, but I don't think it was a travel.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Dude how the heck do we have a player that is so good? Honestly how can someone just hit 3 straight 3s consistantly clutch hes absolutely unbelieveable . THE team was DOWN by 11 with 4 min left!!


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

anyone else notice that the cavs have played .500 ball against the east, but we are 6 games over .500 against the west including a 9-4 record on the road against the west, why do we suck against our own (supposedly not as good) conference?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LostInGeorgia said:


> anyone else notice that the cavs have played .500 ball against the east, but we are 6 games over .500 against the west including a 9-4 record on the road against the west, why do we suck against our own (supposedly not as good) conference?


Because we're a team full of moody players that are so inconsistent that they only get up for certain games. Tonight was one of those nights, but Lebron picked up all the slack in the 4th.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn man if we had michael redd instead of larry hughes we would be absolutely and utterly UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Lebron James. Wow. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

NCR said:


> Lebron James. Wow. That's all that needs to be said.


You could prob. even say much more :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

how the **** did we win that game? W/o AV: we had no energy, bad rebounding. Hughes again by default again passed Gooden on my most hated cav list. One thing I do know is I have no clue why Pryzbyilla was not in for the trailblazers. He was altering everything inside for the Blazers


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Not only do I not think LeBron traveled I think he was fouled on the game winner


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

37 points for The Chosen One and 9 for the next highest Cav. No comprendo, pero me gusta.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

LeBron just killed the Blazers in that quarter! Darn you guys and LeBron! What's funny is that we had a HUGE comeback against the Hawks on Monday and to have the roles reversed SUCK! haha. Great win guys. Lebron traveled but there's no way ANY ref would call that--Roy would have gotten the same treatment if he had traveled on that last play too so its fair game. 

I personally love to watch Lebron play so its nice to see him but not when its against my Blazers!  BTW, I'm considering sending an email to that fan that was heckling LeBron--obviously he didn't see the Toronto game and I think he should be banned from the Rose Garden because he cost the Blazers that game by making James angry hehe.

Good game guys. These type of games happen when the third youngest team in NBA history get a lead and slack off  Just a learning experience


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

One note that was taken away from the Lebron killing, is that C. Simmons looks awful. I think its just natural for most people to hate 6'10" players who don't play big.

But to watch this kid looking clueless and just running around (away from the ball) he wanted nothing to do with the rock - unless it was to screen the ball. It doesn't take much to teach a kid to sit on the block and give a passing target, at least look like a threat. 

Looks like a Garnett plays like a D-league player, reason why he was given up for David Wesley.

At least D. Jones plays with heart and passion towards every rebound.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This was the first time Simmons has played since like October. Give the kid a break. He's behind Jones. But I think he is a player that could be developed into a solid role player for the team down the road.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> how the **** did we win that game? W/o AV: we had no energy, bad rebounding. Hughes again by default again passed Gooden on my most hated cav list. One thing I do know is I have no clue why Pryzbyilla was not in for the trailblazers. He was altering everything inside for the Blazers



We actually played good defense all game long (well except for that period when Portland was just hitting 3 after 3). That being said we also rebounded relatively well (eventhough it appeared that we were getting killed on the boards we did outrebound afterall). The issue to me is that Varejao tends to put alot more pressure on other teams offenses and he sets better screens. But, what he really does is disrupt offenses. He deflects balls and gets steals which allows us to get run outs. We really didn't do any of that yesterday.


----------

